# Will there still be a Bolt Pro now that Tivo has been bought out?



## kisby (Mar 31, 2002)

I was looking forward to a Bolt Pro (or whatever name) later this year with 6 tuners and a larger hard drive. Still gonna happen? I realize we are speculating here.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

No one here knows TiVo's future plans. And as of now, Rovi has no controlling interest in TiVo so TiVo is still making their own decisions until the deal goes through.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

The new company will be named Tivo fyi.


----------

